
Ubiquiti device command injection vulnerability granting root access - sathackr
https://www.sec-consult.com/fxdata/seccons/prod/temedia/advisories_txt/20170316-0_Ubiquiti_Networks_authenticated_command_injection_v10.txt
======
bigiain
Who's gonna be first to rent a jet ski and go wardriving past Troy Hunt's
house? (warsailing? warskiing?)

------
bigiain
A 1997 vintage version of PHP??? _Really?_ Ouch!

(Also, check out the Vendor contact timeline bit)

------
sathackr
Remotely exploitable with a single GET request. Affects the vast majority of
Ubiquiti devices.

